# How do I get them to stop sending me some book recommends emails?



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Before xmas I did some book gifting, which seems to have had an unintended consequence.

I'm now getting emails recommending me books in genres I'm not in the slightest bit interested in. Like in gifting enough books in certain genres, it triggered them to think I was interested in this myself.

How do I get Amazon to stop sending me emails outside the genres I am interested in?

All I can find at the moment is turning it completely off, which I dont want to do.

Anyone know?


----------



## broski (Feb 8, 2017)

Just unsubscribe!

New Rules | Gucci Gang


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Broski, thanks--but Tim doesn't want to unsubscribe from book recommendations.  He just wants them to be based on his actual interests.

Tim, pretty sure you can go through the books that Amazon is using to tailor your recommendations and purge the ones that taint the recommendations; Ann has talked about this.  I'll see if I can figure out where you do this.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Broski, thanks--but Tim doesn't want to unsubscribe from book recommendations. He just wants them to be based on his actual interests.
> 
> Tim, pretty sure you can go through the books that Amazon is using to tailor your recommendations and purge the ones that taint the recommendations; Ann has talked about this. I'll see if I can figure out where you do this.
> 
> Betsy


When I go to Amazon, I can scroll way down the page and see a side scrolling list of 'recent browsing history'. I periodically purge that of things that I'm not really interested in . . . it includes both books and other stuff you've looked at.

There's also a place somewhere through "My Account" to specify what newsletters you want and what you don't. Also, each post you get has an 'unsubscribe' so if it's a genre specific one that should make it stop.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> When I go to Amazon, I can scroll way down the page and see a side scrolling list of 'recent browsing history'. I periodically purge that of things that I'm not really interested in . . . it includes both books and other stuff you've looked at.
> 
> There's also a place somewhere through "My Account" to specify what newsletters you want and what you don't. Also, each post you get has an 'unsubscribe' so if it's a genre specific one that should make it stop.


I see it. There's a place where you can click to "view or edit your browsing history." Thanks, Ann. Good tip.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I see it. There's a place where you can click to "view or edit your browsing history." Thanks, Ann. Good tip.


Now I'm not sure it was the problem. I found a few books to delete, but not many, and only 2 in the offending genre.

Oh well, tidied it up, so will see if I still get the emails.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

TimothyEllis said:


> Now I'm not sure it was the problem. I found a few books to delete, but not many, and only 2 in the offending genre.
> 
> Oh well, tidied it up, so will see if I still get the emails.
> 
> Thanks everyone.


Other thing to try:

Go to Your Account and scroll down to Message Center. On the US site, there are a couple of links on the right side of that section that you can tweak. The Email Preferences and Notifications is pretty basic -- email or not and what address.

The other one, Amazon Delivers Email Subscriptions, has a whole list of genres, products, etc. for which there are newsletters. You can decide which ones you want to subscribe to. I think that these are sometimes turned on automatically when you buy something, which is why you may not remember subscribing to them. But any listed there are ones you ARE subscribed to and can turn off.

Down below that list is a link to browse all available subscriptions, so you can turn on others you might want instead.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Thanks. Lot of stuff there ticked I'd never heard of.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

TimothyEllis said:


> Thanks. Lot of stuff there ticked I'd never heard of.




Yeah, as I said, a lot gets turned on automatically . . . . .you can unsubscribe via each email, but this way you know what exactly you're unsubscribing to. I like, also, that they let you know how often various things get sent.


----------

